# Atwood



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Was lots of vehicles near the cemetery today. I was in Canton for something else already. So I went and I fished off the rocks for about an hour. I lost one probable saugeye. All I seen was a belly. I didnt hook as was right in front of me. I thought the flicker shad got stuck on something. I lifted, seen a belly and it swam away.

It was nice to be out if only for an hour


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Your picture is about 75 yards from my favorite spot.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

The road overpass had people along with the actually cemetary so I was much closer to my car than I wanted to be 😂


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Had you taken that picture before 10:30 yesterday you would have had my boat and I in it.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

How was the water level? I've been wanting to go down there with the boat


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

randazzo87 said:


> How was the water level? I've been wanting to go down there with the boat


Its almost summer pool


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I was there about 1030 to 1130. Had a jon boat of 3 guys near me for a little bit.

Got a question. Are saugeye light bites usually? The one I caught last year I didn't know was one and the bite this year I though I hooks a rock in front of me. I've not fished for them but 3 times all at atwood.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

We’re you in a kayak in the small bay across the road from the cemetery?

Saugeye will lightly pick up a bait, drop it, then grab it if you move it. However I have also had them hammer a jig as soon as it hits bottom.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I was standing on the rocks closest to the parking east of the cemetery. Closer to the cemetary was concentration of people so I stayed closer to the parking east of that. Had a Christmas ale hoodie


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Probably saw you along with the others when I left. I take 542 to Magnolia and other back roads back to Canton.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Lot of boats out there today. Fished along magnolia road with no bites. I seen lots of wb or crappie surfacing. Water level looks like it did in aug/Sept when I started going.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

matticito said:


> I was there about 1030 to 1130. Had a jon boat of 3 guys near me for a little bit.
> 
> Got a question. Are saugeye light bites usually? The one I caught last year I didn't know was one and the bite this year I though I hooks a rock in front of me. I've not fished for them but 3 times all at atwood.


I'm my experience a lot of times a saugeye will suck in the bait. And it's a light tick or thump you will feel. And your line will jump. 
Or like said at times they'll really take it hard. 
I always recommend braid and a decent rod to feel for bites it will help .


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Sometimes too, a saugeye will feel like a blade of grass...set the hook!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm my experience a lot of times a saugeye will suck in the bait. And it's a light tick or thump you will feel. And your line will jump.
> Or like said at times they'll really take it hard.
> I always recommend braid and a decent rod to feel for bites it will help .





TClark said:


> Sometimes too, a saugeye will feel like a blade of grass...set the hook!


Thanks guys! I definitely didnt feel anything today. I was just using flicker shads. Forgot the worms at home 😆


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

If yall see some bald, crazy guy with a beard trolling around in a kayak. Feel free to say hello. The spring feeding frenzy is upon us.


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Never fished for saugeye. From what I can gather jigs and a piece of worm is the standard set up. And Atwood is the best lake. Flats, structure, shallow, deep, drifting, all of the above? Trolling small cranks? Maybe I can give it a try this year.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

All the above😁


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Try a no. 5 shad rap or a 1/4oz red devil spoon.


----------



## Tnek4230 (Oct 1, 2020)

Fished the East end of the lake on Friday 4/9 from 7-10am. Trolled no. 5 shad raps in 5-7 FOW. Caught some crappie (including a 12.5"), but no saugeye. The water was pretty dirty as expected this time of year. I couldn't see my baits more than a few inches under the water. Water temp 61.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

In all the years I have fished Atwood I have never fished the east end.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know why trolling is the go to when it's so boring. I've only been fishing Atwood for about 3 years and there's so many saugeyes in there it's crazy. I fish only from shore too and watch guys troll over where I'm casting not catching a thing while I cast after they leave and catch them. It's not just about the bait, it's location and technique.

I've caught all my saugeye's at Atwood on jig and plastic and even limited out sitting on one spot from shore watching trollers go by. lol!


----------



## Tj mathes (Apr 20, 2021)

legendaryyaj said:


> I don't know why trolling is the go to when it's so boring. I've only been fishing Atwood for about 3 years and there's so many saugeyes in there it's crazy. I fish only from shore too and watch guys troll over where I'm casting not catching a thing while I cast after they leave and catch them. It's not just about the bait, it's location and technique.
> 
> I've caught all my saugeye's at Atwood on jig and plastic and even limited out sitting on one spot from shore watching trollers go by. lol!


----------



## Tj mathes (Apr 20, 2021)

Could I get some direction I don’t need exact locations but roundabout where you are shore fishing at I am trying to learn the lake from shore thanks!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

legendaryyaj said:


> I don't know why trolling is the go to when it's so boring. I've only been fishing Atwood for about 3 years and there's so many saugeyes in there it's crazy. I fish only from shore too and watch guys troll over where I'm casting not catching a thing while I cast after they leave and catch them. It's not just about the bait, it's location and technique.
> 
> I've caught all my saugeye's at Atwood on jig and plastic and even limited out sitting on one spot from shore watching trollers go by. lol!


You are a superior fisherman, thats why. I have seen the your youtube channel and you're the real deal!



Tj mathes said:


> Could I get some direction I don’t need exact locations but roundabout where you are shore fishing at I am trying to learn the lake from shore thanks!


I did best on the one shoreline with the big rock on it. had the big patch of grass and a few pieces of drift wood near shore. If you look up, there should be a bird that flies by once in a while.


----------



## Tj mathes (Apr 20, 2021)

johnboy111711 said:


> You are a superior fisherman, thats why. I have seen the your youtube channel and you're the real deal!
> 
> 
> I did best on the one shoreline with the big rock on it. had the big patch of grass and a few pieces of drift wood near shore. If you look up, there should be a bird that flies by once in a while.


 Ummm...alright I’ll try to find that on my map 😂


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Tj mathes said:


> Ummm...alright I’ll try to find that on my map 😂


It's on Google earth real clear. it's kinda on the side of a point and you can see docks from there.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

east end theres a railroad bed used to pick up nice fish on a jig minnie.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> You are a superior fisherman, thats why. I have seen the your youtube channel and you're the real deal


Not even close to superior. Only the superior ones have sponsors!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

#selfsponsored


legendaryyaj said:


> Not even close to superior. Only the superior ones have sponsors!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

#prostaff

I crack up every time I see that.



legendaryyaj said:


> I don't know why trolling is the go to when it's so boring.


I used to drift, and cast while drifting.
Find 1 or 2 fish, drop anchor and continue casting.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Atwood has been unbelievable for me this spring. Over the past month, I have been able to limit on Saugeye nearly every time out. Often having the option to release a legal fish, for one larger.
I have been amazed at where I have been able to find them, as they seem to follow a strange pattern this year. Or perhaps I’ve learned a little by reading some of DH’s prior posts 😁😁.
Most keepers for me have been in the 18-23” range.
Finding several with eggs has also surprised me.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I fish the east end most of the time to get away from boat traffic. It is good at times early in the year. My cousin's husband showed me a picture of a limit of saugene caught off the railroad bed in August. they were awesome. I primarily fish for bass but have caught saugeye all over the lakes. The problem the last few years is getting keepers but they tell me before daylight and an hour before and after sunset.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I normally fish from 6am until noon.


----------

